# nycphotography's first 1000!



## Yang

nycphotography, thank you for your precise and concise posts. sometimes they are cool and humour; most of all, they help a lot.

Thank you very much indeed!    

Best wishes,

Yang


----------



## Vanda

Nyc você empatou comigo, seu danado! Obrigada pela ajuda constante e divertida!
Ontem eu ia comentar com você, mas acabei mudando de assunto e me esquecendo.  
Anyway, vou mandar a encomenda pedida em comemoração...


----------



## Roi Marphille

thanks for your pictures!

greetings
Roi


----------



## ¿Qué?

Thank you *nycphotography *for the help that you have given here on WR.


----------



## VenusEnvy

*nyc: Ahh, I remember meeting you in the glossary forum first! You were a firey thing then, and remain still!

My warmest congrats!  *


----------



## elroy

Thank you for 1,000 demonstrations of incredible mental acumen.  You never settle for mediocre explanations, but always think things through and privilege us with insightful results.


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS nycphotography, THANKS FOR SHARING!!!!!    

Mei


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Thank you for this first 1000
Keep on walk!


----------



## Outsider

_Congratulations, Nyc.
​_


----------



## fenixpollo

*Well done, old chap.  Well played.  Well, well!  *

*We're glad that you're as much of a language phreak as you are a photo freak!* 

 *Happy Postiversary!*


----------



## panjandrum

I almost didn't notice.
Congratulations NYC and well done.
It's always good to congratulate someone who is making a real contribution - thanks.


----------



## cuchuflete

NYCP---

Better late than never...Many thanks, and warm congratulations!

cuchu


----------



## nycphotography

Ah thanks everyone. I came here to learn Portuguese, but found the nuances of English to be too much fun to avoid 

I just hope I'm not too cranky, um crotchety, um kooky, um whatever... for your continued enjoyment.


----------



## nichec

I guess I'm way too late.....but thank you and congratulations


----------



## Mr.Blue

Congratulations NYC , you were and you will be a great contributor in WR. Go for the 2000


----------



## cirrus

Good to see you around, and well done on your first grand.  I know what just you mean about the meddling.  Could you imagine how itchy and twitchy we'd get if this site crashed and burned?

All the best


----------



## la reine victoria

Well done NYCP!​ 
Keep up the good work.​ 
 * * * * * * * * * * *  ​ 

La Reine V​


----------



## Laia

*Congratulations!*

Laia


----------



## Papalote

Wow, that happened faster than the opening and closing of a camera shutter!!  (Oops, have I just dated myself ). 

Congratulations! Looking forward to a retake!

Papalote


----------



## JazzByChas

"...talking 'bout the boy from New York City..."

NYC:  Must admit, that you are a good "discusser" of things word-wise.  Keep up the wit, the insight, and the open-mindedness of your posts....

Continued horizon-expanding, word knowledge, and fun!

And don't f'get to "be learnin some things.."

Chas.


----------

